

Pronounceable Anagrams - iheartramen
http://smithamilli.com/blog/anagrams/

======
gknoy
The author does some neat things. When they're comparing Really Small Numbers
multiplied together, to avoid underflow, they instead calculate the logs of
the pieces and add them. Very nice. :)

~~~
samlewis
It's a fairly common (but cool nonetheless) trick that often turns up in stats
:)

------
bnegreve
Cool! One little thing is that you would expect that the is_anagram relation
is a symmetrical one. I.e. that "neo" is an anagram of "one" then "one" is
also an anagram of "neo", which doesn't seem to be the case with you system.
Why is that?

~~~
cplease
Probably because neo is not in the source corpus.

------
maaaats
Couldn't find I am Lord Voldemort / Tom Marvolo Riddle. Tried upping the
allowed string length, but it became struck.

~~~
iheartramen
Yup as I mentioned in the blog post, the running time is factorial with the
number of characters, so unfortunately Lord Voldemort won't work :(

------
relaxitup
Nice. A result of "good morning" is "goon mording." This could get
entertaining..

